# Fun with predictive text.



## Chris Hobson (Apr 9, 2022)

I was adding a further comment to one of my swimming threads in the sports section here, which included the following.

"...doing endurance type exercise has worked pretty well for keeping my diabetes under control without having to be as strict with my diet."

When I got as far as typing "strict with my..." the first suggestion from the predictive text was wife. Since the predictions are partly based on stuff that I have typed in the past, this is particularly baffling. There was that one time when she bought the wrong coffee, maybe that was it.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 9, 2022)

For anyone who didn't get that last reference, it was from an old post here that included this:



			https://i.chzbgr.com/full/9175530496/h23B2FE21/sanborn-coffee-t-be-re-of-leesher-coflee-hares-how-sasy-pressure-packed-chase-sanborn-jeal-de-h


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 19, 2022)

The mystery is now solved. I often precede the word wife with the word my. So whenever I type the word my the word wife comes up as a suggestion. Paint my wife, sell my wife, chase my wife, shave my wife, you name it.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 19, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Paint my wife, sell my wife, chase my wife, shave my wife, you name it.


You’re a busy man.


----------

